# Ironman Shoot/Competition @ SGTP, June 13



## Jake Allen (May 28, 2015)

This will be a good competition and a bunch of fun.
I got word to Hatchet Dan we will need an Iron Man course set up for the June Shoot.
He is happy to oblige. 

Basically, there will be up to 10 targets. Any barebow will work, but only a wood, or cane arrow is allowed.
You can only use one arrow for all 10 targets. If you break the point off, and can whittle a new point at the end and shoot it, you are still in the game.
If you break it bad enough where it cannot be shot, or lose the arrow, you are out of the game and can only turn in the score you have up to that point.

Rules:
~ Barebow only (Recurve, Longbow, Selfbow)
~ Wood or Cane Arrow Only
~ One Arrow Only (If your arrow gets broken is lost, you turn in the score to that point).
~ Scoring: 5/3  5 points in the marked kill zone, 3 points in the rest of the target, excluding background foam, or horns.
~ Only 1 class for Everybody
~ Everyone shoots from the same stake
~ You can shoot multiple Rounds, but must pay the $5 entry fee for Each round

Entry Fee $5.00
Prize: 1st Place will be Bragging Rights plus $25.00 and 75% of the Total Entry Fees, and a copy of “Naked into the Wilderness” (A great Primitive Skills Book) *
Iron Man Course open until 3 pm
* I am donating the $25.00 and the book, the 25% percent of the total purse goes to SGTP.
Ya’ll come and get in on this, if will be great time!


----------



## Dennis (May 28, 2015)

I'll have to dig me out a wood arrow


----------



## Clipper (May 28, 2015)

Got a feeling there will be a lot of wood arrows broken.  Will spectators be allowed?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 29, 2015)

I was a spectator last year and had fun being one. A lot of ribbing going on.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 4, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I was a spectator last year and had fun being one. A lot of ribbing going on.



I remember tying for the lead on the last target and we had a shoot off. Didn't Todd win?


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 4, 2015)

Barely.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 5, 2015)

I might be able to participate this time.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 5, 2015)

The only wood arrow I own is already broken.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 5, 2015)

I will make you up a wood arrow if you wanna play


----------



## Gordief (Jun 5, 2015)

i'm bringing my petrified wood arrow... now where'd i drop that thing


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 5, 2015)

Dennis said:


> I will make you up a wood arrow if you wanna play



U makem wood arrow...I gottem $5 for a worthy cause.

Don't forget to drill it out and epoxy a coat hanger thru the middle of it. On second thought, never mind about the coat hanger...I've seen me shoot...it wouldn't help.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 8, 2015)

first off jeff done hurt ole dans fillings by posting up needing a ten target iron man, guess jeff dont think Dan could conjure up a course tough enough with just five targets, then some folks was braggin sunday at NGT on how easy it was going to be to shoot a ten target hatchetdan iron man course.   WE WILL SEE  if you aint scared  come on


----------



## Al33 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sounds like a blast. Anyone up Scarietta way heading down for the day and want some gas money?


----------



## Dennis (Jun 8, 2015)

One simply should not challenge Dan into making any course tough especially a iron man course.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jun 8, 2015)

We'll never find the targets!


----------



## Clipper (Jun 8, 2015)

Al33 said:


> Sounds like a blast. Anyone up Scarietta way heading down for the day and want some gas money?




I am planning to go if nothing drastic happens around here.  Glad to have your company.


----------



## JBranch (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll bet that we have a winner by number seven......if we can find it!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 9, 2015)

Clipper said:


> I am planning to go if nothing drastic happens around here.  Glad to have your company.



Thanks David! The Cooks have invited me to ride down.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 9, 2015)

Dennis made me a wood arrow, but I'm thinking about just breaking it over my leg and  handing DPoole $5.
I've seen me shoot...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 9, 2015)

You need brier pants for that shoot.


----------



## JBranch (Jun 9, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> You need brier pants for that shoot.



And X-ray vision.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 9, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Dennis made me a wood arrow, but I'm thinking about just breaking it over my leg and  handing DPoole $5.
> I've seen me shoot...



Don't worry Barry, just shoot in there amongst em. You'll have as good a chance as anybody!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jun 9, 2015)

We will most likely miss out, even after planning to come down for a while. Last night our AC went out and I dropped nearly 400.00 bucks on it this morning.   

I was looking forward to seeing everyone and getting some shooting in........maybe July will be better for us.


----------



## Clipper (Jun 9, 2015)

Al33 said:


> Thanks David! The Cooks have invited me to ride down.



Good deal.  See you there.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 9, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> Don't worry Barry, just shoot in there amongst em. You'll have as good a chance as anybody!



Shot it a few times today. It impacts high and about three inches left...classic stiff. That just might give me an advantage. Yeah, right.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 9, 2015)

Shane Whitlock said:


> We will most likely miss out, even after planning to come down for a while. Last night our AC went out and I dropped nearly 400.00 bucks on it this morning.
> 
> I was looking forward to seeing everyone and getting some shooting in........maybe July will be better for us.



I hear you Shane. Back in May the frig died...went out and bought a new one...got home and the A/C had followed suit.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 10, 2015)

Regretfully I am going to miss this one. Not too happy about it either.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 10, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> I hear you Shane. Back in May the frig died...went out and bought a new one...got home and the A/C had followed suit.



This ain't the year for ac units. We had to replace ours earlier this year and I believe Al had to replace his too.

Might have something to do with that Bowers guy.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 10, 2015)

ngabowhunter said:


> This ain't the year for ac units. We had to replace ours earlier this year and I believe Al had to replace his too.
> 
> Might have something to do with that Bowers guy.



Yep, and when it's hot, and that windmill ain't runnin'...she ain't happy!


----------



## dpoole (Jun 11, 2015)

Bought one of them ac units this year also


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 11, 2015)

dpoole said:


> Bought one of them ac units this year also



Got mine last year......


----------



## dpoole (Jun 17, 2015)

Ole Dan did have a trial run on the iron man and if the target was hit he made adjustments. sneake ole codger aint he


----------



## Gordief (Jun 17, 2015)

WHA haha...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c5xZFUq04w


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 17, 2015)

Did anybody, besides me, get a hefty dose of poison ivy while looking for arrows during the iron man shoot?
Didn't find my arrow, or the bee nest, but I found the p. ivy.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 17, 2015)

I got my share and only got to the first target


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 17, 2015)

Dennis said:


> I got my share and only got to the first target



Should have worn pants bud. Berry would have had to find someone else to pick on....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 17, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Should have worn pants bud. Berry would have had to find someone else to pick on....


He had on them shorts the doctor prescribed for him.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 17, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Did anybody, besides me, get a hefty dose of poison ivy while looking for arrows during the iron man shoot?
> Didn't find my arrow, or the bee nest, but I found the p. ivy.



That big sweetgum that had fallen across the trail was covered with it. I was worried about the shorts wearers.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 17, 2015)

I saw it and with the stomping through it and bruising of it that previous walkers had done, figured I'd get it.  I washed with tepid water and soap, then with expensive poison ivy soap, then again with regular soap.  So far so good.  The log was covered with it  and though it was dead vine it could still get you some!  I am scared to wear those shoes again.  Dang stuff lasts over a year on something like shoes!  I watch for poison ivy and snakes in that order!


----------

